# How to save my dog's coat



## thomasina (Nov 3, 2006)

I have a bit of a delemma. Annabell, one of my Pyrenean Shepherds, has such a gorgeous coat, but ever since we bought Paris, well her coat hasn't quite been the same. The puppy constantly bites and chews on Annie, so now her coat has become thin and wispy. Does anyone know if there's any remedy or supplement that will make her coat grow back quicker? 

I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

There is no magic supplement other than excellent food and grooming that will make Annabell's coat come back in its own time. Now, as for the remedy, sorry, but if you want to protect the adult coat, you can't let puppies play, chew and claw at it. 

As an ex-show person, believe me, show coats simply have to be protected from roughousing, extremes of weather etc, that's how we kept up the best coat. Naturally in a home situation you are not likely willing to go to the lengths we had to, to protect your adult's coat. 

Hopefully as the puppy grows up the play will be less rough. Hopefully. Meanwhile, there's no realistic solution other than separation of the two dogs. Sorry !


----------



## thomasina (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for your reply, after I groomed her today, I sprayed some bitter end on her coat and so far it seems to deter Paris. She'll still try to nip at her but hasn't been pulling at her hair. That just drives me crazy when I see Paris tearing out Annie's hair. I show my dogs in agility and obedience so they are always kept groomed. I just hope she'll out grow that terrible habbit soon.

I love my dogs, but the puppy stage just seems to last forever...lol


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

How old is the puppy? Your older dog should start 'disciplining' the younger when his 'puppy license' runs out (around 4 mos). Don't interfere with this process as it is neccessary and the older dog will NOT hurt the pup, just growl and snap to put him in his place


----------



## Spunky (Dec 6, 2006)

The supplement I use with great success is "Inflight Coat Formula" It is all natural, If you would like the link I will be happy to post it. You canot use it during normal sheding time tho.


----------



## thomasina (Nov 3, 2006)

cshellenberger said:


> How old is the puppy? Your older dog should start 'disciplining' the younger when his 'puppy license' runs out (around 4 mos). Don't interfere with this process as it is neccessary and the older dog will NOT hurt the pup, just growl and snap to put him in his place


Paris ( the pup) is almost 7 months old. Pyrenean Shepherds aren't like any other breed. They are probably the most active dogs out there. They are said to be like border collies on caffeine. They just on the go 24/7. I really wish Annie ( my adult Pyr.Shep) would stand up for herself, but she is such a soft dog.
On the other hand my little mixed breed Chelsea always puts the puppy in her place, so as a result Paris never bothers Chelsea it's just poor Annie.


----------



## thomasina (Nov 3, 2006)

Spunky said:


> The supplement I use with great success is "Inflight Coat Formula" It is all natural, If you would like the link I will be happy to post it. You canot use it during normal sheding time tho.


Thanks Spuky, that would be great. Weirdly enough none of my dogs have ever blown their coats. I think it's because I brush them every second day. So I'm not even sure when their normal shedding time is..lol


----------



## Spunky (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry I am so slow to get back with you. The site is inflightcoatformula.com I have Mi-Kis that I show in comformation. They have very long and thick coats, Difficult to keep up. I use this supplement for about 6 weeks before the shows, any longer it gets too thick. I also have a younger pup that plays and pull on the older dogs fur, but I perfer to let them have their fun and do my best to keep up with it. Good luck


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

Best thing to do is to start training the puppy. When you see the puppy chewing on your other dog, stop it. Other dogs don't always put a stop to it themselves. If you let your puppy continue to chew on things other than chew toys you are going to have one fun time trying to keep things in your house intact.


----------



## thomasina (Nov 3, 2006)

Actually Paris (the pup) has received extensive training, she's in advanced obedience and intermediate agility classes. She's very well trained in that she doesn't chew on anything she isn't supposed to, she's also very responsive to me, however as soon as Annie and Paris are together, it seems like Paris's just totally ignores me.... and forgets all her obedeince...It's almost like she turns into a monster when there're together, she even sounds like one...lol


----------



## thomasina (Nov 3, 2006)

Spunky said:


> Sorry I am so slow to get back with you. The site is inflightcoatformula.com I have Mi-Kis that I show in comformation. They have very long and thick coats, Difficult to keep up. I use this supplement for about 6 weeks before the shows, any longer it gets too thick. I also have a younger pup that plays and pull on the older dogs fur, but I perfer to let them have their fun and do my best to keep up with it. Good luck


Thanks Spunky, I will definitely give that a shot.


----------

